# Seiko Spork



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Received this in the post a few days ago from our very now Faze...just couldn't resist taking some pictures on my note 4 and wanted to share with my fellow watch lovers.

As we know this is a classic piece, actually i regretted letting go of my spork a couple of years ago and glad to have this in my possession.

In case any one is wondering the "spork" nickname is given due to to the fact that this watch is a combination of a Diver watch case and a Pilot watch dial, making it similar to a combination Spoon and Fork (Spork) that one uses when camping. The other origin of the nickname is through a rearranging of the letters "SRP043K" to come up with Spork.

Anyhow enjoy a few quick snaps...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not much to say about the Spork that hasn't already been said on here. They are popular for a reason, that's a beauty mate, wear it in health :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats a beauty it really is . I think it is the combination of the dial and hands that does it for me :clap:


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks gents...couldn't agree more..it really is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Looking good there, nice teller of time. * :thumbs_up:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice buddy indeed owned two sold two regretted two gggggrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Iceblue said:


> Very nice buddy indeed owned two sold two regretted two gggggrrrrrrrrrrrr


 Owned 2 sold one!

Never selling this one. NEVER  lol


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Pharmo said:


> Owned 2 sold one!
> 
> Never selling this one. NEVER  lol


 Quote un quote I will quote you on that if I see it for sale lol


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A fantastic looking Seiko , congrats .


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow really good looking Seiko! Will have a look at these, love how it's still a diver with a different face :thumbsup:


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

What I like about the Spork is that for me it doesnt really look like a Seiko??? Know what I mean. Lovely watch though.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine is treasured. I've been collecting straps for it. The original bracelet is outstanding (same as the BFK). The rubber is excellent. At the minute I'm wearing it on a Di Modell Chronisimo.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great watches, still one of my faves. I'm surprised Faze let this go...


----------



## Ethel (Nov 11, 2016)

:thumbs_up: I'd love a Spork!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool one!


----------



## Dilemma (Oct 3, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice watch, very legible dial and hands.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice one Pharmo, I must admit to lingering a look at these in the past.....haven't bitten yet like....


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a new unused Spork sitting in its box, bought it brand new, hid it away and forgot I had it.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

sssammm said:


> I have a new unused Spork sitting in its box, bought it brand new, hid it away and forgot I had it.


 If you ever want to sell it, there will be cash waiting!!

colin


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

I had never seen a SPORK in the wild until recently when I ran into the father of a friend of mine who happened to be wearing one. I asked him about it and he was very happy with the purchase off Amazon a while back, I quickly gathered that he was no WIS when he had stated that it was a pity the watch kept terrible time... he did not know what an automatic movement was and to make matters worse he was unwilling to sell it to me.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pharmo said:


> Received this in the post a few days ago from our very now Faze...just couldn't resist taking some pictures on my note 4 and wanted to share with my fellow watch lovers.
> 
> As we know this is a classic piece, actually i regretted letting go of my spork a couple of years ago and glad to have this in my possession.
> 
> ...


 Now you just need to add it to the RLT Spork owners club to become a member! :thumbsup:


----------

